# How to remove bark effectively from Branches



## tiedowns

I have a woodworking project were I need to remove the bark from the branches of juniper. The Juniper is dry, but getting into the narrow cracks is somewhat challenging. Nothing that will damage the wood, such as a wire wheel or brush can be used

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Gene Howe

A high pressure washer will do the trick. I've done it with an electric one @ 1800 PSI, but bigger would be better. Rent a gas powered one. Most will be 3000 PSI and above.


----------



## tiedowns

*Re: Pressure Washer*

Although the pressure washer would do a great job of removing the bark, the pressure would also remove a lot of the soft grain. My goal is to not damage the wood.

Thanks!


----------



## Daren

Gene gave you the best option IMO, it will not damage the wood-if you are careful...Your other option is to go at it with small tools like dental picks and spend hours. I would at least try the pressure washer on a piece (if you don't have one, go to the carwash) and see if it works the way you want before you rule it out.



.


----------



## BigJim

I have found that the bark will come off much easier when the sap is rising. When the wood is dry, with the bark on, it is tough to get off. I can just peel the bark off in the spring, not so in the winter.


----------



## Gene Howe

tiedowns said:


> Although the pressure washer would do a great job of removing the bark, the pressure would also remove a lot of the soft grain. My goal is to not damage the wood.
> 
> Thanks!


You can play with the pressure and spray patterns on those rental units. Maybe not so with a car washer. But, they seem to have a little less pressure, anyway.


----------



## dat

here ya go


----------



## stixman

*Easy Method To Remove Bark From Sticks*

Use a pressure washer (3000 psi) with an oscillating nozzle.

I have been using this method for several years and it works very well.

The nozzle is normally used to remove paint or strip a wood deck.

If you try this I think you will be surprised.


----------

